# case offset disk cutting problems??



## ymvanhoy (May 29, 2013)

does any know how to set to where left front gang would cut evenly??? thanks


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

It may make it easier to determine what's wrong if you could post photo's - not one of the Case offsets I've seen has been constructed the same way & there seem to numerous variations the way the smaller 3PL & trailed units were built/adjusted.

If it's an old/unloved unit it may be the bearings have just failed.


----------

